

Android and iPhone Users Need to Pay Attention to the Latest Hot Vulnerability - ColinWright
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/03/03/freak-flaw-hits-android-and-iphone-users/

======
jmbwell
Tl;dr: SSL/TLS downgrade attack forces browsers to the RSA_EXPORT cipher, then
MITM attack compromises the session. There is more and better info at
[https://freakattack.com](https://freakattack.com)

